# C-50



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

<img src="http://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com:80/P2PwebCmdController/cache/DgIV6DNrHyZ4MawAFApCP*KGvsj5z5LXkn0cCg_aaP-4D2eSAR_vTlpqjXs%25Xwpz/item.JPG?rot=1" title="" alt="" width="1024"height="680">



<img src="http://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com:80/P2PwebCmdController/cache/XWF1EmFfQI-ftXXm_j-Tcxbpy8BQLMBD4nN44WBHPwAge19m%3DIbdw7ZE1nVocKMJ/item.JPG?rot=1" title="" alt="" width="510"height="768">



<img src="http://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com:80/P2PwebCmdController/cache/0.xBXVJsox5R*fTa%25-ed9C1vfkM8eRePjWWimd5ic-Iwdp%3DkvM_BZvu7S3oX3p*d/item.JPG?rot=1" title="" alt="" width="510"height="768">


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

<img src="http://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com:80/P2PwebCmdController/cache/CEIFqNaNtq.O-5pp40QmxyHGd84Gi02LEbre9z-nS8eVt95rQGA-R-8g6StVfidm/item.JPG?rot=1" title="" alt="" width="1024"height="680">




<img src="http://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com:80/P2PwebCmdController/cache/%3DsLCwoXywSleuJnVsLlK.-8.rKwxNiB78g%25v6LimpG4NH2w.LkjUjp.z1FpJT5Vd/item.JPG?rot=1" title="" alt="" width="1024"height="680">


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Gorgeous bike and great choices for the build. My only nit is to replace that stem with something more level (if your back can handle the reach). Parallel stems and top tubes are just classic looking!

p.s., I'm jealous of the 11spd......every time I ride I wish that my 12-25 had that extra 11t cog for the descents.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> Gorgeous bike and great choices for the build. My only nit is to replace that stem with something more level (if your back can handle the reach). Parallel stems and top tubes are just classic looking!
> 
> p.s., I'm jealous of the 11spd......every time I ride I wish that my 12-25 had that extra 11t cog for the descents.


I think Campy makes a 11-25 for 10 speed. In fact, I'm pretty sure about it because I have one on my climbing bike/wheels. Now, if you really need the cog that is missing somewhere inbetween the 11-25 ten speed, that is a different issue.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

What size is it?

Looks great, I liked that color, all the masking that goes into it was pretty amazing!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> What size is it?
> 
> Looks great, I liked that color, all the masking that goes into it was pretty amazing!



58 traditional.

I'll see if i can get a better shot, but as others have pointed out the white is paint while the black is clearcoat to the carbon weave. The finish of the Campy carbon bits is essentially an exact finsh match, which gives a very "factory" appearance i think.

The paint is farily thick and chips/flakes pretty easily. It's also succeptable to hazing. I'm trying to fight that with muptiple coats of polymer sealant.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

kjmunc said:


> Gorgeous bike and great choices for the build. My only nit is to replace that stem with something more level (if your back can handle the reach). Parallel stems and top tubes are just classic looking!
> 
> p.s., I'm jealous of the 11spd......every time I ride I wish that my 12-25 had that extra 11t cog for the descents.


The group is Chorus but the casette is SR 11-25. It gives a huge gear range and doesn't weigh too much.


The seat top to bar top drop is ~6cm, which is about all can take. At 56c-c, the C-50 is ~1.5cm's smaller than normal for me. I was able to test ride a few sizes and am sold into the idea of "Colnago's need to run small". With a "normal" size and positioned for correct padal position, handling was slow and the front wheel tended to fall into turns, particularly at low speeds. 

The challenge is that the bars start off ~ 2cm's lower than normal. I've already got 2cm's of steerer tube spacer, so options were limited. What helped a lot were the 3t bars. They're a fairly shallow drop but the reach slightly longer than normal (so you don't end up with a massive stem length). Unlike most shallow bars, they also fit large hands well. The result is a fairly agressive position on the tops, while not killing you in the drops. Excellent bar so far.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

icsloppl said:


> The group is Chorus but the casette is SR 11-25. It gives a huge gear range and doesn't weigh too much.
> 
> 
> The seat top to bar top drop is ~6cm, which is about all can take. At 56c-c, the C-50 is ~1.5cm's smaller than normal for me. I was able to test ride a few sizes and am sold into the idea of "Colnago's need to run small". With a "normal" size and positioned for correct padal position, handling was slow and the front wheel tended to fall into turns, particularly at low speeds.


I have the 11-25 Chorus cogs on my triple Douglas Ti. I've tried the 53x11 on flats but always run out of road before I can get up a head of steam!  

The Colnagos have the slackest of head tubes, plus the forks are a standard 43 rake. That's probably why they ride best small, which requires at least a 120 mm stem. I run a 130 mm on my 53 cm C50, but mainly because this gives me the best fit. This sorta gives more leverage on turns so it feels snappier with the slack front end.

The fit method I go by is sighting down the bar to the wheel hub with your hands in the drops. The bar should obscure the front hub. I know this method is a can of worms, but it works for me on both ATB and road bikes. I have a long torso, so 130 mm sounds right.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i love it. great build. don't change a thing!


----------

